# Mk2 1.8t swap of a different kind



## green92gti (Apr 1, 2006)

Finally got this project up and running after working on it off and on for a couple years. Just a bone stock 96 acura gsr motor and trans with a gt30 hung on it. I was able to use completely stock honda axles and hubs by using the honda wheel bearing in the corrado spildle. Still need to put a good clutch, injectors, and fuel pump in it then its off to the dyno. Going to shoot for 350 on pump and maybe turn it up later on e85.


----------



## PrimerGTI (Apr 14, 2011)

I like it. Build thread?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

very cool. nice fab work:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that's fukn SICK


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

haha, that's an awesome swap! waiting for the haters to come


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

details on who the alt is mounted in the front? pics!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

More info please. :thumbup:


----------



## green92gti (Apr 1, 2006)

Conejo ***** said:


> details on who the alt is mounted in the front? pics!


It wouldn't fit in the back so I had to put it up front.


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

green92gti said:


> Finally got this project up and running after working on it off and on for a couple years. Just a bone stock 96 acura gsr motor and trans with a gt30 hung on it. I was able to use completely stock honda axles and hubs by using the honda wheel bearing in the corrado spildle. Still need to put a good clutch, injectors, and fuel pump in it then its off to the dyno. Going to shoot for 350 on pump and maybe turn it up later on e85.


Damn!! Its gay and stupid!!:facepalm:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> Damn!! Its gay and stupid!!:facepalm:


Just like you?

Saw the build thread on HT a long time ago. Glad you finished it. F the haters.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> Damn!! Its gay and stupid!!:facepalm:


OH NOEZ! he's not a sheep! no no no he cant do that noez noez noezzzzz!!!1!1!SHY%6qt233r24!!!1

good fab skills, nice fitment, well done...carry on:heart:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very cool. I'm not really a Honda fan (though my wife loves hers), but I definitely respect what you've done here. You can't argue with the numbers that people get with Honda motors. How much boost are you going to run on it? What I understand about Honda MAP sensors, they don't like much over 10 PSI, and neither do the blocks  Good luck with this one, I bet it's going to scream.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Pretty cool that you could make all that work in a VW :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn, a fast and reliable VW...who would've thought that could happen:sly:


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Very Cool*

Nice (understatement) work here! :beer:


----------



## riceslayer (Feb 15, 2012)

:sly:...

oooooohhh, i see what you did there! 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Great swap:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Make it to the dyno?


----------

